# comment démarrer un imac G4 tournesol*?*?



## Paul Laurent (2 Janvier 2012)

à ceux qui savent et même à ceux qui ne savent pas*: salut!

ma question est d'une simplicité biblique*: je possède un imac G4 tournesol (ou «*coiffeuse*» pour ceux qui sont sensible à la coquetterie) de 2002*; il a rendu de bons et loyaux services pendant de longues années, puis il s'est essoufflé. En 2010, je l'ai remplacé par un imac au goût du jour, qui rend à son tour de bons et loyaux services. Le G4 a été stocké, en état de marche, dans sa volumineuse boite d'origine, dans un endroit sec  une penderie  et voilà*: durant ces vacances de Noël (je n'ai eu de cadeau), je le sors de sa boite, je le branche, et là*: rien. Il ne se passe rien. Il ne s'allume pas.
Qu'est-ce qu'on fait*?
Suggestion d'une grande naïveté*: y a-t-il quelque chose comme une «*pile*» à l'intérieur (et il doit y en avoir une, sinon il n'aurait pas su l'heure) et qui lui serait nécessaire pour accepter de s'allumer*? Sinon quoi*?
Merci pour vos bons et loyaux conseils.


----------



## forceobskur (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et meilleurs voeux

Effectivement il y a une pile qui gère l'horloge et le bios, le fait qu'il ne démarre plus malgré un stockage propre peu vraiment penser à cette fameuse pile!!!

Regarde ce lien tout est bien expliqué  http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-iMac-G4-15-Inch-700-MHz-EMC-1873-PRAM-Battery/7030/1

Penses à remplacer la pâte thermique


----------



## Paul Laurent (5 Janvier 2012)

Ok, merci bien*: il n'y a plus qu'à essayer  trouver des tournevis _ad hoc_ et le temps de le faire. Et une pile.

PL


----------



## Pamoi (5 Janvier 2012)

oui, enfin bon .. avant de te lancer dans les grands travaux, peut-être qu'un simple reset PMU sufirait ....


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2012)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, enfin bon .. avant de te lancer dans les grands travaux, peut-être qu'un simple reset PMU sufirait ....



+1

Dans les mêmes conditions c'est ce qui a suffit à relancer mon Tournesol !


----------



## forceobskur (5 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement un reset pmu peut suffire et il n'aura pas besoin du tournevis torx

Ceci dit changer la pâte thermique ne pourra lui faire que du bien


----------

